
Periodic Table of Technology - nlolks
https://curiosity.com/topics/the-periodic-table-of-technology-lays-out-which-advances-are-coming-next-curiosity/
======
tony-allan
I wanted to read the story but the pop-up subscribe box took forever to
dismiss. Didn’t bother continuing. FAIL.

~~~
nlolks
Doh! That is a definite issue the web. So intrusive. Sorry man.

